# Linda, with many thanks



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Today is the first anniversary of me being a member of this BB, I can't believe how much I have learned here over the past year. Just wanted to thank LNAPE (Linda) separately for keeping us all informed about calcium. One year ago I was trying to get to terms with an IBS verdict with meant I would have to spent most of my time at home near the toilet (I had had very urgent almost(and often) unstoppable D-attacks the whole day through for six months on end, had been on a gluten-free diet, a gluten-free and dairy-free diet, had had extra fibre and an anti-spasmodic prescribed, but none of it made the smallest difference and the GI didn't have a clue what to do next, you all know the things they then say, you'll have to live with it, try to have less stress, and eat more fibre!!). Finding this BB was wonderful, and within a week I was trying Caltrate Plus thanks to Linda's posts. The calcium really took the edge of the urgency and made me a little more comfortable going out of the house. I'm not "cured" and I can't eat all I would like to, but the Caltrate together with a low-carb diet is controlling the D, and I have found the confidence to go out more.So, thank you Linda, for continueing to post about calcium and being so supportive to all who might need it, you're doing a great job!Fay


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Fay,Thank you so much for your kind words. I am more than happy to let the world know how much the calcium has helped me and many other because I too know how all the suffering can make you feel.I just wish some research people or someone who cares would really look into how and why it works. Of course, I have my own theory from my condition asnd expiermenting, but I wish, there was really some proof so doctors would be able to offer this as a possible solution to there paitient.Thank you again,Linda


----------



## UKgirl (Sep 10, 2001)

I haven't been around for a while, but this is because I have been MUCH better since New Year's Day. And that is because I have been taking two caltrate tablets per day - one in the morning and one in the evening - and it seems to be doing the trick for me. I still reckon I'll be stuck when I get stressed out, but for everyday it's great.Thanks Linda!


----------

